# Mexico to Australia arriving restrictions



## starfoxx666 (9 mo ago)

Hello! I’m finally going back to Australia after so many years of wanting to get back. I’ll first land in Sydney but will switch terminals to head over to Adelaide, which will be the first city I’m doing during this trip.

I’ve read that it’s possible to transit in NSW, however it is required to take a RAT or PCR test upon arrival to SA (coming from another country) and was wondering how will this be possible if I’m arriving from a domestic flight? I’ve done a few trips throughout the pandemic where they require the test upon arrival to said country and they have a special place in the border to do such, but how will I get tested arriving to Australia as the first place I’m gonna be staying is Adelaide but I’m coming from a domestic flight? Is it all up to myself to take it and just upload the result if it’s positive? (which I hope it’s not, of course)

thank you so much


----------



## emergencynetherrack (7 mo ago)

I'll get off the plane in Sydney, but then I'll change planes and fly to Adelaide, which is going to be the first city I visit on this trip geometry dash


----------

